
Single workers aren’t there to pick up the slack for their married colleagues - smalera
https://qz.com/991030/your-single-coworkers-and-employees-arent-there-to-pick-up-the-slack-for-married-people/
======
oblib
My first thought was that this would be whiney, but the author lays it out in
detail and makes a lot of great points.

~~~
mrelitist
The style is OK, but it _is_ whining. By definition, it can't be anything
else. "I want all the perks of being single, but I envy perks of being
married". All arguments are single-sided, some are wrong (correlation does not
imply causation), most short-sighted. It pretty much defines just another
oppressed minority. Because everyone should have a chance to be a victim of
oppressive patriarchy! Unless of course, you are a white, straight, married
white male that has a family, in which case you are irremediable.

One that got me irritated most was:

> Workplace celebrations of employees who are engaged or about to parent a
> child may be motivated by the kindest of sentiments, but they are painful to
> those who only wish they had such experiences

Yes. The world should be a gray, boring, nothingness just so no oversensitive,
envious person ever felt offended or left out. Such a typical modern
mainstream narrative. :D

I'm not going to get into more discussion as I don't have time, and I feer
enraging some PC police somewhere.

